# Question about long and mcquade.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Lets say I want to buy an 200 dollar amplifier from them. Are there options where I can pay a monthly fee? Does anyone know how much that monthly fee would be?


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

They have financing. If I recall correctly they have 3 month, 6 month and 12 month options (interest being lower for the shorter time periods). You can call them and ask too...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

They almost give stuff away! I think anyone can get financing through them. A friend of mine fell a few payments behind on one of his guitars and they never called or anything. When he paid what was owing on friday they didn't even say anything. Just thanks, and asked if he was looking for anything else.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> They almost give stuff away! I think anyone can get financing through them. A friend of mine fell a few payments behind on one of his guitars and they never called or anything. When he paid what was owing on friday they didn't even say anything. Just thanks, and asked if he was looking for anything else.


Long and Mcqaudes is actually pretty forgiving with payments i've heard(i've never financed anything from them). I talked to a few people who said that they fell way behind on their payments and Long And Mcquades came and took the gear back...however a year or so later they went back and financed gear again and they didn't mention anything about the previous gear

They understand that good gear is expensive and most musicians trying to make it don't have alot of cash


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...twice a year (june and novermber, i think) they have a "zero interest for six months" sale that makes it extremely easy to purchase items that are normally just out of reach.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...twice a year (june and novermber, i think) they have a "zero interest for six months" sale that makes it extremely easy to purchase items that are normally just out of reach.


NICE! And what the cheapest I can pay per month on an item thats like 230 dollars?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> NICE! And what the cheapest I can pay per month on an item thats like 230 dollars?


I think you would have to ask them  :rockon:


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

the guys at the cambridge long and mcquade are total *******s. Stay away from them


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> NICE! And what the cheapest I can pay per month on an item thats like 230 dollars?


If you buy it during one of those interest-free deals, it's a six-month duration I believe. So take the total with tax, divided by six.

However for something of that low a value, I doubt you'd need to finance it for the entire six months or longer.


----------



## Furball (Mar 31, 2006)

*???*

If you're gonna finance, spend more than that! :confused-smiley-010


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm headed for L&M in Cambridge in a bit and generally speaking I agree with Imbackagain2,I've come close to really letting go on the heavy guy a couple of times but I held back.If I hear anything I don't particularily like today whether It's directed at me or not I think I'll be having a chat with the manager(if it isn't him) or the head office.I've seen some young guys treated a bit rude a few times and it was totally uncalled for imo.I've spent enough money there that I won't hesitate anymore.


----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

why dont you just buy it?

i financed a 61 sg ri w/ lyre from landm... you cant haggle the price if you finance so thats a down side. and i switched banks and forgot about the direct deposit i had with landm and they repod my guitar (for like 2 days but still it was embarassing). despite what other people say its my opinion that they dont fack around with late payments.... HOWEVER my situation was a tad different in that it might seem to them by switching banks i was trying to jack them


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

> I'm headed for L&M in Cambridge in a bit and generally speaking I agree with Imbackagain2,I've come close to really letting go on the heavy guy a couple of times but I held back.If I hear anything I don't particularily like today whether It's directed at me or not I think I'll be having a chat with the manager(if it isn't him) or the head office.I've seen some young guys treated a bit rude a few times and it was totally uncalled for imo.I've spent enough money there that I won't hesitate anymore.


If there's a problem call the head office in Toronto, explain your situation, and it should be taken care of.
Everyone can have an off day, but if it's an ongoing thing the guy should be doing something else.


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

He wasn't there,sorry I'm on the road constantly,he just seems to think he's better than everyone,I've never had that problem in the Toronto area shops.He doesn't even seem to be a people person.I hate to judge people but sometimes they just deserve it.He is the manager by the way.


----------

